# Cousins 908M Blanks



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 2 Cousins 908M blanks still in original packaging. $115 ea. Text Chuck at 850-five 49-8852.


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Standard graphite saltwater rod blank.

8'9" Length
20-25# Line Wgt.
3/4oz - 2oz Lure Wgt.
Med-Fast Action
Size 6.5 Tip
.735 Butt Size


----------

